# my mother's cookbook



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

For years I've wanted to find my mother's cookbook, the only one she ever used. I never knew the name and the cover was long gone by the time I started noticing it. But I remembered it had thumb tabs, like a dictionary. I finally found it! It's called _The American Woman's Cook Book_ edited by Ruth Berolzheimer. My mother's copy was probably from 1939, though I'm not sure.
I'm looking at a 1943 edition I got through interlibrary loan and it's really amazing. It so thorough and well-written, I'm surprised it's not still being referred to. It has most things a new (if ambitious) cook (young bride?) would need to know (including how to skin and dress a squirrel  ). And this edition has a "Wartime Cookery" addition which is fascinating.
Anyway I would love to find out more about Berolzheimer and the Culinary Arts Institute she was director of. At first I thought it was just a publisher, but maybe not. Does anyone have any information?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Heres some 'stuff' you might enjoy reading..

http://www.friktech.com/cai/cai3.htm

Ruth Berolzheimer books if you are looking for more of them..

http://www.alibris.com/search/books/...heimer,%20Ruth

There doesn't seem to be much info about Berolzheimer herself.. Just her books..


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Joyfull-
Thanks SO much for that first link! :roll: I'd seen it (or something similar) during a Google search but couldn't get it to open.
I already bought the 1948 Encylocopedic cookbook (thought THAT was the one my mother used, but no), but am glad to see all the others.
I can't believe there isn't some info about Berolzheimer somewhere. So I'll just keep looking.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

..it explains the young wife and housewife how to stoke the stove and have a good fire going before starting the day and cooking ( getting up at 5 am, if you were a poor slob and did not have an army of servants)
going to market and buy fresh fish, game birds, meat...
i felt sorry for these young girls
but it made interesting reading., and what amazed me most, everything that we are preaching today was there already. fresh salads, vegetables, fruits..
they for sure did not know about 'good' and 'bad' cholesterin and cholesterol and what have you.
but they had common sense. and i think there is no need to invent the wheel again. these old books definitely are worth reading for any cook or Chef.
Even if it is not possible with todays food cost to make demi glace 'with a whole shoulder of a young cow, cut up into small pieces'.


----------

